# help with removing 10 gallon tank rim.



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

Hey! I removed my ten gallon tank rim, but the glass thickness is only 1/8 in. Will the tank break under the pressure of the water? Has anyone had any luck with these modified tanks for a long period of time?

-kakkoii


----------



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

anyone?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Why don't you set up the tank outdoors, fill it with water, and sight along the top edge of the front and back of the tank to see how much it is bent outwards. If it is enough to easily see the curvature, I would say it is unsafe. Then, leave the tank sitting for a couple of days and check it for leaks, slightly pushing out on the top edges to test the strength of the joints. If it passes both tests, I would consider it to be safe to use.


----------



## Sly_Marbo (Jun 12, 2006)

From what I've heard, no. I've read that the trim is more of a guideline when they manufacture the tank. But definitely fill it up ^^^ and leave it sitting there for a day or two with water. A word of caution, those glass edges can be really sharp, I just sliced my finger pretty bad on a DIY rimless.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

If you buy a cheap little carborundum (silicon carbide) stone you can use it to dull the sharp edges very easily. I got one a few years ago at a local hardware store very cheaply.


----------

